
Google to overhaul privacy rules after discovering exposure of user data - pbhowmic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/08/google-overhauls-privacy-rules-after-discovering-exposure-user-data/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.3c57a4a2dbcb
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)

